# 35% Tint is On!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey man it looks good!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks! I wanted to go darker, but didn't want any trouble with the Po Po.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I understand that lol, either way still looks good.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Actually if you used 35% tint with the 70% factory on all windows your quite a bit darker than whats legal most places. 0.7 X 0.35 = 24.5% tint. From the looks of your car though they used 50% tint to achieve a real 35% tint all around(0.7 X 0.50 = 35%).


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks good, i was planning on doing 35% for my car as well. Dark enough to look good but not so dark that you get bothered usually.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Actually if you used 35% tint with the 70% factory on all windows your quite a bit darker than whats legal most places. 0.7 X 0.35 = 24.5% tint. From the looks of your car though they used 50% tint to achieve a real 35% tint all around(0.7 X 0.50 = 35%).



I was told he used 35% because it was the lightest he had. I originally asked him to do 50%, but now I'm glad he didn't carry it.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

When I ordered tint on my cruze I knew the result would be illegal but like Daryl I didn't go too much over the line. Hopefully since my tint isn't close to pitch black the cops will give me a free pass.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Daryl said:


> I was told he used 35% because it was the lightest he had. I originally asked him to do 50%, but now I'm glad he didn't carry it.


It might be the photo because it does not appear to be 35% installed, but rather is actually 35%. Either way looks very nice and should not cause you any headache from the police.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Kruise said:


> When I ordered tint on my cruze I knew the result would be illegal but like Daryl I didn't go too much over the line. Hopefully since my tint isn't close to pitch black the cops will give me a free pass.


Yea, anything here is illegal unless it's factory. I wanted to minimize the chances of being bothered over it espically since I paid $210 to get it done.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My state laws say I can have 35% rear & rear sides and 50% front sides. That means legally I can't install any tint on the fronts without going over whats legal. On the rears all I could install is 50% for a true 35% & be legal. 

When I do mine my plan is 50% on all side windows and 35% on just the rear window to make everything appear a bit darker than it is(similar to how the tint strip works). That would make my sides 35% and my rear window only 24.5%. My early 2012 also has the factory windshield tint strip. 

Around here the cops leave you alone as long as their safety is not compromised, if you get stopped at night roll down all your windows. Had 5% on all my previous cars but want to be able to see out at night this time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Daryl said:


> Yea, anything here is illegal unless it's factory.


Looking at the laws for your state, thats true for the cruze since all the glass has 70% tint, but if you found a car without any factory tinting you can get down to 70%. which pretty much looks and acts like untinted glass. 

Tint Laws


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Looking at the laws for your state, thats true for the cruze since all the glass has 70% tint, but if you found a car without any factory tinting you can get down to 70%. which pretty much looks and acts like untinted glass.
> 
> Tint Laws



Yep you are correct. My 88 pickup doesn't have any tint. I think I'll go 30% on it. Any idea why they stopped doing the factory strip on the windshields of the Cruze? My Wife's 2012 has one.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No idea, my guess would be it saved GM $5 a car x 25K cars sold a month. They save millions all while drivers are blinded by the sun daily.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that is where sunglasses come in, but it makes me feel uneasy that the bean counters aren't satisfied yet.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I am getting 20% put on next week. I will post pics of that. Definitely not legal around here, but hoping it won't cause much trouble..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks good. I have 35% all-around (excl. windshield) on my car as well. Never been bothered for it.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. The cars at the body shop now to fix a ding in the door so I only got to enjoy the tint for a day lol! Wish I would have done a 10 or 15% strip now, but oh well I guess.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good - really considering this exact tint % in the next few months. The only difference is that I will be going with limo tint for the front windshield strip.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea I'd recommend that on the strip. I think on a day the guys not busy I'll have him redo mine at 5 or 20%.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay? I was quoted $350 walking out the door. This was at one of the premier tint shops in Albany, NY.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

$210 at Professional Window Tinting in Altoona, PA.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Price also varies by location and quality of product. 

And yes the math says your 35% will be between 24.5%-27% depending on darkness of factory glass but I can tell you from actually metering several 35% films on glass, they meter very close to 29-30%. So the math dosnt get you to quite the right number compared to what the meter that the cops carry will say


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks nice and I like the color of your car as well! 



spacedout said:


> Actually if you used 35% tint with the 70% factory on all windows your quite a bit darker than whats legal most places. 0.7 X 0.35 = 24.5% tint. From the looks of your car though they used 50% tint to achieve a real 35% tint all around(0.7 X 0.50 = 35%).


I agree, looks more like 50%, but that's not a bad thing. My windshield is 35% and it looks quite a bit darker than that.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Looks nice and I like the color of your car as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, looks more like 50%, but that's not a bad thing. My windshield is 35% and it looks quite a bit darker than that.


Strip or entire windshield?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Strip or entire windshield?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Entire windshield


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Looks good. I have 35% all-around (excl. windshield) on my car as well. Never been bothered for it.


I ran 20% in D.C. and 35% in NoVa and never had an issue either. I am also a all 4 windows down and interior+map lights on person when I get pulled over. I guess having a loaded pistol open carried on the front seat distracts them from tint laws.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The tint looks nice. 35% or 30% is the way to go IMO.

Still, if a cop wants to be a pig, he is going to write you for 35% just like any other tint.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Hopefully I miss the ones having a bad day lol

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Tint looks good, especially with the color of the car. :th_dblthumb2:


----------

